
Show HN: HTML to Figma – Import a Live Site Design into Figma - steve8708
https://github.com/builderio/html-to-figma
======
steve8708
Hi HN!

I made this to make my design and development workflows much quicker and
easier. I use it for lots of things, such as -

\- Importing a page of mine as a starting point for mocking up a new feature
or design change for it

\- Importing a web design I like as a starting point for a design I want to
make

\- Importing live code components to save as symbols for a design library

If you have any feedback at all, please share!

~~~
ylluminate
This is amazing and exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you!

------
priansh
This is great, but what would be even more awesome would be to also go the
other way!

~~~
steve8708
funny you mention, that's exactly what I'm working on for it next!

~~~
ylluminate
That would be nice, but the conversion from HTML -> Figma is definitely most
awesome for my needs. I start with a lot of designs that need to be reworked,
but the other way is also definitely useful!

